# LYFT Opt Out Template



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

If you had to agree to the new TOS, and if you want to opt-out of arbitration, then this template will help you do so. 
Must be sent within 30 days of agreeing to new TOS.

April 15, 2018

To:

General Counsel 
LYFT, Inc. 
185 Berry St., Suite 5000
San Francisco, CA 94107

I [your name], state that I wish to Opt-Out of Arbitration Agreement with respect to driver claims.

Name: [your name]
Address: [complete address]
Phone: [10 digit phone]
Email: [account email]

Email to: [email protected]


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

What is the 'effective date' at the beginning of the entire TOS that you had to agree to? 

Do you have more screenshots, specifically of the beginning of the arbitration section that you just posted?

I am curious how it affects or applies to drivers that have already accepted a previous TOS but did not opt-out of arbitration within 30 days.

Thanks!


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Whats going on? Im having a hard time figuring it out. Explain it to me like a 5 yo Please.


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

yep, just email and then watch your requests dry up like the mojave. Cuz Lyft is that petty


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

What does opting out do for us exactly? Does it mean we will not have to agree to this new addendum? Im assuming it is better to opt out for our individual rights to sue, but what about class action lawsuits once we opt out. I would need to know my legal rights and what lyft has changed on this new agreement. I didnt opt out of of the first one when i signed up, but i think i will opt of this new one. Any thoughts or reasons why we should opt out? Also can it affect our account we will not recieve certain benefits and promotions from lyft as there were before? Thanks for this post its very helpful.


OrlUberOffDriver said:


> If you had to agree to the new TOS, and if you want to opt-out of arbitration, then this template will help you do so.
> Must be sent within 30 days of agreeing to new TOS.
> 
> April 15, 2018
> ...


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Loralie said:


> What does opting out do for us exactly? Does it mean we will not have to agree to this new addendum? Im assuming it is better to opt out for our individual rights to sue, but what about class action lawsuits once we opt out. I would need to know my legal rights and what lyft has changed on this new agreement. I didnt opt out of of the first one when i signed up, but i think i will opt of this new one. Any thoughts or reasons why we should opt out? Also can it affect our account we will not recieve certain benefits and promotions from lyft as there were before? Thanks for this post its very helpful.


Opting out in layman's terms is the ability to "sue" without the company, corporation or whatever entity forcing you into arbitration, which always benefits the defendant. (You been the plaintiff)


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

I thought that we all already opted out when we accepted the class action money.....no? Ha anyone here gotten paid AND had to accept the new TOS? I didn’t get one of those when they logged in.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Lyfted13 said:


> I thought that we all already opted out when we accepted the class action money.....no? Ha anyone here gotten paid AND had to accept the new TOS? I didn't get one of those when they logged in.


Anytime TOS change you need to Opt-Out again if you so chose. It's a new ball game when a company changes their TOS.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Anytime TOS change you need to Opt-Out again if you so chose. It's a new ball game when a company changes their TOS.


Hmm. I have been able to log on without having to accept anything...I am not saying you are wrong though, because you aren't.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Lyfted13 said:


> Hmm. I have been able to log on without having to accept anything...I am not saying you are wrong though, because you aren't.


I have read reports here on UP that some drivers have not had to agree to the new TOS, believe it will come around to everyone.


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> I have read reports here on UP that some drivers have not had to agree to the new TOS, believe it will come around to everyone.


Im in sf i wonder why some have and others dont have to. Maybe it has something to do with the previous class action lawsuit that i got paid out i was forced to sign this new agreement though i think i will opt out on this one.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

I have not received the new TOS yet.


----------



## Drastic (Dec 25, 2017)

Im in NYC, I just agreed to mine. Bout to start my Friday night drive


----------

